# Selling low-res digital copies



## Raddy (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting into youth sports photography in my area and I was putting together a hypothetical product list and I was wondering what the more experienced pros in this area think about selling low-res digital prints. I know that most people are very protective of full-res digital copies (understandably!), but I think there's also a segment of the market that isn't interested in buying digital copies to print, but to post on Facebook, Instagram, etc. Is it common practice to sell low-res versions that aren't suitable for printing but are perfectly fine for Facebook? I don't see it discussed much (maybe I'm not searching the right terms), so is there some obvious pitfall I'm missing?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't know if to sell just that would be worth the time and trouble. If that's all someone wants I'd think they'd just take a picture with a cell and post it. 

Seems like you'd be limiting yourself. If someone wants to pay for a nice quality sports portrait of their child/grandchild then there could be parents/grandparents that would want a print to frame along with a copy appropriately sized (small, lo res) for social media use - as part of a package. 

Get on American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or try PPA to find out what's involved such as contracts, releases, etc. For youth sports the teams may already have publicity releases signed but you may need to see if you need a release for yourself if you want to display the photos in a portfolio, etc.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 9, 2017)

And usually the only time a photographer is going to sell an original hi res file would be if it was work-for-hire and part of a job for which the photographer is well paid; or if it's commercial (business, advertising) work and the original file is going to the client and the photographer is really _really _well paid. If the original hi res file is sold then the photographer will no longer have it to use or provide copies in the future, etc. That's why photographers rarely do it.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 12, 2017)

If you accept the fact that one of the main reasons for the decline of the professional photographer business is the ease of cellphone photos you know the answer to your question.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 17, 2017)

dennybeall said:


> If you accept the fact that one of the main reasons for the decline of the professional photographer business is the ease of cellphone photos you know the answer to your question.



yes, that and cheap DSLR cameras and cheap lens pretty much killed the "youth sports photography" business


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 17, 2017)

Raddy said:


> selling low-res digital prints.



Do you mean digital files?

Honestly I wold just include them with whatever package you are selling.  My guess is that many parents will completely pass on what your offering unless they get digital files they can share on social media.


----------



## Raddy (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah, that's what I meant, like a 300x500 digital copy.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 18, 2017)

Make it part of your marketing package. You know, two 8x10’s for x amount or you can get two 8x10’s  and the low res digital files for 2x amount. I wouldn’t sell just the low res files though. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 18, 2017)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I wouldn’t sell just the low res files though.



Why not many people don't want the prints.  For example there is a magazine I thought of subscribing to.  They sell a print Verizon in the US with a digital add on for extra.  If you live outside the US they offer a digital only option for less.  

I ended up not subscribing at all because they would not let me get just digital only copy.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 19, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn’t sell just the low res files though.
> ...



I think the problem is people wanting something super cheap and there’s a point when it isn’t profitable for the business. If he charges more for the low res files to make it worth his while then I don’t think people will buy it. After all, they can snap pics with their phone if they just want to put something of FB or IG. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

